# 9.3x62 MM anyone load this oddball?



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Decided to snatch up a 550CZ American in 9.3x62 MM why? because its different! Just wonder if any board members have loaded for it. I have most of the load books with the exception of the new Speer manual coming out this year.


----------



## SgtSabre (May 15, 2004)

25 pages for you to browse:

http://forums.accuratereloading.com...play_post_details=1&groupType=1&search=Search



It's not that odd. A lot of guys who hunt Africa like it. It would be more popular were it legal in more of Africa for buffalo and larger game.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

HM...I'm envious...I've been eyeing that caliber and gun for some time. I do have the new Speer if you're interested in anything that may be different in it. I also have Ken Waters Pet Loads which has a nice write up on it. Great caliber...congrats...did you get the FS or sporter?

Sgt Sabre...I think it was grandfathered into a lot of areas where there is a .375 minimum.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

I have done much reading on it. I know 9.3s are popular in Africa and in Europe. I got the Sporter M1. Have dies on the way and hope to score some bullets at the gun show. You know, because no one in his right mind would want one!
M1 if I might ask where did you purchase your new Speer manual at? I havent seen it available locally yet? Thanks SS Ill check the link out too.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

If I remember right, I threw it in with an order I made at Cabelas. I can check later when I get home from work and see if theres different loads than previous editions for the 9.3. Probably some newer powders. Here's another link:

http://www.reloadersnest.com/frontpage.asp?CaliberID=145


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

If you have the Speer #13, the load data is the same in the new edition for the 9.3 x 62. Do you have Pet Loads? There's some load data for the Speer bullet in there I can give if you don't.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

M1Garand said:


> If you have the Speer #13, the load data is the same in the new edition for the 9.3 x 62. Do you have Pet Loads? There's some load data for the Speer bullet in there I can give if you don't.


But not the pet loads. Ill be looking for some 9.3 bullets this weekend at the gun show [not that Ill find any but always on the prowl for a good deal]. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Ken Waters Pet Loads is a great book. Tons of good info and just good reading.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> Ken Waters Pet Loads is a great book. Tons of good info and just good reading.


Going to Birch Run this weekend? Ill be set up in my usual spot with Bill. Have a good amount of brass to move this weekend [to help pay for the trip out west when gas is 4.50 a gallon in June]...


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

It will be a game time decision. I want to, but there is a trapping seminar up at F&T on Sat, I have plans on Sun plus the wife wants me to put away my hunting stuff that is thrown all over the basement (since Oct)...... I will have to see how things play out.

Have any decent 45-70 brass?


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Hunts...here you go:










As Rusty said, great book, even at reg price it's a bargain, I see it time to time on sale at Midway. Those loads were from a '92 article and shot in a Husqvarna with a Mauser action and 23 5/8 barrel..same as the CZ. He mentioned he could not reach Speers published velocities (edition #11) but noted they used a 26" barrel for their data. His two choice powders were RL 15 and IMR 4320. One last thing, Graf does make brass for it, much less than Lapula or Norma:

http://www.grafs.com/product/187955

Good luck and I look forward to your reports on the 9.3 x 62.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> It will be a game time decision. I want to, but there is a trapping seminar up at F&T on Sat, I have plans on Sun plus the wife wants me to put away my hunting stuff that is thrown all over the basement (since Oct)...... I will have to see how things play out.
> 
> Have any decent 45-70 brass?


45-70 and 45 long Colt are the first to go. But it might be there. When I set up today I got worked over by the other dealers [as I always have the best prices on brass] and sold over 550 worth before the place is even opened. Now I have some room for some guns I might bring.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

M1Garand said:


> Hunts...here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a good source of information. When I get it and ready to do testing I may get with you and see if your available to shoot it with me. They said the rifle should be in within a week. I am leaning toward a Leupold 2x7 or 3x9 for it. It comes with the 1 inch rings I am told.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Sounds good to me! I've been itching to do some shooting...I have to do some more loading so when the weather breaks, I can have at it. My 550 came with 1" rings.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

M1Garand said:


> Sounds good to me! I've been itching to do some shooting...I have to do some more loading so when the weather breaks, I can have at it. My 550 came with 1" rings.


I got the phone call........its in already!!! Now the problem is getting to the gun shop [might have to have someone watch the tables whilst I go do a 4473 and payment].
Now, the bad news:help: the wife got the message and relayed it to me....oh noooooooooo! She asks, "so how much is a new CZ 550 rifle" dammit, must they be so specific when calling to tell me its in?....I mean, I have to train those guys to say "Sir, your Marlin 60 22 RIFLE is in" [she knows those are under 200 bucks!].
M1 which cal is your 550?


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice...my fault, I meant 527 (not 550), it's a 223....and I have a 452 22LR. Yeah you have to let those guys know if they want your continued business....they have to start using code words or something :lol:


----------

